# 92 300zx N/A - where's the IAV, AAV ?



## bmcdaniel (Sep 7, 2005)

My girlfriend's 92 300zx won't fast idle at startup. Local Nissan dealer wants to replace air valves for $600+. From looking in the forum archives it appears that this is a fairly common problem and that the air valves can be removed, disassembled and cleaned. Thought we'd give that a try first. Can someone tell me where these are located on the engine? I see a valve that fits the description just behind the intake on the driver's side, has an air tube to the air intake duct. Just want to be sure before I start ripping things apart. Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

It is drivers side will have a hex looking valve (F.I.C.D soleniod) 2pin plug
A.A.C valve also 2pins 2 hoses 4 bolts. but are one unit.


----------

